# Fancy Mouse Wikipedia page



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I noticed that on the page, there was no information about show mice!
So I added in a 'Mice in shows' category. And I barely put a sentence of information there, just to have it exist.

I'm hoping that people on here will see this post, and help by posting more, specific information about show mice, and shows!
There also need to be a nice picture, of a show mouse. It would be really nice to see a photo of a mouse with ribbons that it won, and/or a show mouse next to a fancy mouse. 

So if you have some info to add, please do!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fancy_mouse


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Omgs! personally i won't add to it (doing things like that scares me :S )
Add an explanation to each colour and marking etc


----------

